# My newest corydoras



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Just acquired these Corydoras fowleri from Menagerie, they are big! They dwarf my biggest adult sterbais. These are the long nosed type corydoras, very cool looking


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

They look awesome!.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Jung said:


> Just acquired these Corydoras fowleri from Menagerie, they are big! They dwarf my biggest adult sterbais. These are the long nosed type corydoras, very cool looking


No better person to get them than you Jung! I'm glad they have a great home. Hopefully I can tempt you with a few more Cory rarities in the near future


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

So many cool corys, not enough tanks I'm interested in more long nose types though
Here's a vid of them feeding


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

O Man,

I love Cory's looks like at least 4 different types in that tank.

I used to be able to raise white worms without a problem but lately I have had issues. Care to share some secrets? 

You will have them in breeding condition in no time with food like that. Good luck I hope they spawn soon for you, it is the season


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah the worms have been multiplying for me pretty good. I was able to get a generous starter culture from a member here, medium I used is about 50/50 soil/peat. I've been feeding them boiled carrots.

yep, end of winter and through spring seems to be cory breeding season here, the cooler weather combined with the rain really gets them excited Maybe try breeding the fowleri next season.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

TBemba said:


> I used to be able to raise white worms without a problem but lately I have had issues. Care to share some secrets?


If your problem is that you've got an established culture that's dwindling rather than producing, the substrate may need replacing. Salts can build up over time and a culture can get acidic from organic acids, or ammonia may build up, or a culture may get too wet or compacted and get anaerobic.

I usually add a crushed up eggshell to take up excess acids, but if you aren't dividing the culture and adding new substrate occasionally you may need to do so. You can either just start a new culture, or feed your existing one on just one side of the container for a few weeks, until most of the worms have migrated there, and then take out the 'deserted' substrate and replace it with fresh.

I hope this helps.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

bae said:


> If your problem is that you've got an established culture that's dwindling rather than producing, the substrate may need replacing. Salts can build up over time and a culture can get acidic from organic acids, or ammonia may build up, or a culture may get too wet or compacted and get anaerobic.
> 
> I usually add a crushed up eggshell to take up excess acids, but if you aren't dividing the culture and adding new substrate occasionally you may need to do so. You can either just start a new culture, or feed your existing one on just one side of the container for a few weeks, until most of the worms have migrated there, and then take out the 'deserted' substrate and replace it with fresh.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thanks, I think I will have to get a new one. Maybe next auction.

Pretty sure it was a combination of substrate and a culture that wasn`t that big to begin with.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

awesome vid.

counted at least 5 different types of cory's


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Couldn't get this group to accept dry foods (pellets and flakes), so decided to move them to their own 20 gal tank. After 3 weeks of feeding them heavily with live whiteworms, frozen bloodworms and cherry shrimps, they decided to spawn


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

wow Beautiful fish and wonderful tank...
is that plant attached to the driftwood "dwarf anubias nana"?


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, yep it's anubias nana


----------

